# Solution Finish ??



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Looking at this for a mini I'm detailing in the summer, has really faded wheel arches etc. 

Is it as good as it seems?
Can you apply two coats?

Gonz.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Its brilliant stuff.I doubt you will need 2 coats,much preferred it too black wow.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Its brilliant stuff.I doubt you will need 2 coats,much preferred it too black wow.


Cheers.
My fear was to had the car back only for the trim to be patchy or still a bit grey after a week or two.

Gonz.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

It lasted longer and my renault trim hates staying black.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> It lasted longer and my renault trim hates staying black.


Did you achieve 6 months?

Gonz.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

No,but renault trim is awful even af revive is gone after a week,solution finish all I use.Black wow pro didn't come close


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It's not as good as it Seems

It's better


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> It lasted longer and my renault trim hates staying black.


I feel your pain lol
Nanolex trim restorer does a decent job on my cup


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Kyle 86 said:


> I feel your pain lol
> Nanolex trim restorer does a decent job on my cup


Sounds VERY similar to the Solution Finish.

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

No no no

Nanolex is nothing like solution finish

It's the complete oppositec


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Reminds me more of autobrite black dye but tougher and less stain like


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Reviews coming soon:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Kimo said:


> No no no
> 
> Nanolex is nothing like solution finish
> 
> It's the complete oppositec


Can you elaborate Kimo, both have similar descriptions and application?

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

The first version made trim more shiny than black, was a decent product but not a patch on sf

2nd version was truly rubbish, like a milky product and nowhere near as good as the first

Sf is the best at restoring trims that you'll use, just don't get it on your clothes lol


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

You probarbly wont understand anything written but a picture says a thousand words.

In short the plastic was cleaned with a Citrus APC and dryed completely.

A couple of drops of SF were applied on a foam applicator and applied on the plastic bumper.

Afterwards it was left to dry 12-24h and kept it away from water for best bonding.

If you want a more matt finish wipe it off with a paper towel after it dries.

http://www.spoliraj.si/blog/?p=516


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Cheers. 

Definitely need a product that darkens the faded trim rather than making it shinny. 

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

A&J some crazy 50/50 shots!!! 

Gonz.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> A&J some crazy 50/50 shots!!!
> 
> Gonz.


To be fair it wasnt me who did it. It was my local dealer. But yeah looks like great stuff. It is on my will buy list for spring.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Fiddy fiddy


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Have never heard of this stuff but it looks seriously impressive


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Great work Kimo, never thought about using it in the engine bay. 
What I really like is how the bottle fits perfectly in the oil filler hole. Lol. 
Gonz.


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm getting some of that!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

One of the best products I own yet the least talked about and recommended by others


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Strange why it's not mentioned more??
Most similar products I have used either last about a week, dry weirdly, run in the rain, leave a gooey mess or don't darken the trim. 

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

The pros rate it well but everyone else seems to look at that price and not bother, yet happily go and buy gtech c4 or the like at more money. 

This will darken trim better than them sort of products and actually goes just as far if not further in some cases


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I didn't have much luck with C4 darkening, at first it did but after a couple of weeks it really dropped off. Still beaded but didn't darken. To be fair I'm think C4 is a protectant more than a restore sort of product. 

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Just looked at C4 and I couldn't be more wrong lol. States it is a restorer product. 

What do I know??

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It says it is but seems to protect more than anything else


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Best trim dressing I have tried and will have to get a official review up on it.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> Best trim dressing I have tried and will have to get a official review up on it.


Come on Brian pull your finger out!!

Gonz.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Come on Brian pull your finger out!!
> 
> Gonz.


Yeah Brian, hurry up:lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Where can you get it from??


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dooka, shop n shine, clean and shiny


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I need my sisters car, that has tons of black trim on it!


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

This is the next product I will be buying, looks amazing.


----------



## rob_benton (Feb 12, 2011)

I've tried some yesterday and I like it. 

It says it can be used on dark grey trim too and makes it a couple of shades darker. 

I don't want to risk it though. 

I can't see how it won't stain the trim black.


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

Few 50/50:thumb:


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

@csf, those are some impressive 50/50 shots. How many coats did you apply? 

How long does SF last, anyone know?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

It almost looks too good to be true, damn just done an order for clean and shiny as well.


----------



## Sambcfc (Jun 8, 2015)

Is this product more of a dye than a dressing? So close to buying and using it on the plastics on my Vivaro.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sambcfc said:


> Is this product more of a dye than a dressing? So close to buying and using it on the plastics on my Vivaro.


To a degree but I find rather than just masking over the faded trim and it trying to dye it, it does revitalise/condition the trim so brings it back to decent health also


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Sambcfc said:


> Is this product more of a dye than a dressing? So close to buying and using it on the plastics on my Vivaro.


Yea it's a restorer rather than a coating so it is a dye of sorts


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Sorry to bump this.

I was wondering if any of you have gone for the large 340ml bottle rather than the smaller 30ml bottle? Seems a no brainer, over 11 times the amount of the product for less than 3 times the cost. I take it that it doesn't have a shelf life?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

wayne451 said:


> Sorry to bump this.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you have gone for the large 340ml bottle rather than the smaller 30ml bottle? Seems a no brainer, over 11 times the amount of the product for less than 3 times the cost. I take it that it doesn't have a shelf life?


I nearly did, as I was going to try it on tyres. Didn't get around to it though.

If I had multiple cars, I would get the big bottle every time. Probably pick one up at Waxstock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I think you'd need to be a business doing lots of cars - all the reviews talk about how little product is used. Its not cheap!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Bigpikle said:


> I think you'd need to be a business doing lots of cars - all the reviews talk about how little product is used. Its not cheap!


I agree. It would be a great tool for detailers or car sellers.

I bought the 30ml bottle and done about 5-7 cars by now. I even spilled some by accident and I still have some of it the bottle. A little goes a long way.


----------



## BRITEMAX (Dec 22, 2010)

wayne451 said:


> Sorry to bump this.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you have gone for the large 340ml bottle rather than the smaller 30ml bottle? Seems a no brainer, over 11 times the amount of the product for less than 3 times the cost. I take it that it doesn't have a shelf life?


Solution Finish doesn't have a published self-life and has been shown to remain effective up to three years in a sealed container.

However SF do recommended that product is used within 12 to 14 months of opening. If its been sitting around for a little while I'd also recommend give it a very good shake before use.


----------

